# Who is updating their Ubuntu today!??!?



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2009)

I am and it is taking forever to download the upgrades!


----------



## devguy (Apr 24, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> I am and it is taking forever to download the upgrades!



I decided to give Kubuntu a try for the first time (been using ubuntu since gutsy).  The KDE UI seems pretty clean, although it is really interesting trying to get used to it.  I'm surprised Firefox isn't installed by default in Kubuntu, as Konqueror just isn't that great (to me).

And about the updates, I go to UT (live about 5mins away), and from their servers, I'm getting download speeds measured in *Bytes* per second.


----------



## xfire (Apr 24, 2009)

This is the first time I've kept a distro installed for so long. I will update after the traffic reduces.
I hope they have greatly increased netbook support.


----------



## richardbel (Apr 24, 2009)

i think there is too many who's downloading it.. so i might try it later..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2009)

yea servers are packed. oh well.


----------



## angelkiller (Apr 24, 2009)

Bittorrent FTW!! Perfect time to use BT because the more people dl'ing the faster speeds will be. I got both the 32bit and 64bit versions in less than half an hour each. Normal direct-dl servers are prolly hammered to death.

I had a 9.04 cd burned last night. Too tired to install it tho. But I'm gonna update my laptop today.  I always get excited on Ubuntu release days.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

downloading right now.  Havent used ubuntu since the first 8 release.


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 24, 2009)

Updating my VM machine's right now with it.  I had the main core files from the beta already, so shouldnt take to long I hope...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2009)

done updating and i am using the new version in desktop mode. i have not read the changelog but i really dont notice anything significant. they did switch amarok to amarok 2 (which i hate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 24, 2009)

Lulz
I never download any ubuntu updates
cos it'll anal my cap and take a chunck of my internet time...


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 24, 2009)

oooh I might update kubuntu, I'm on wayne state universities ftp server so i wonder what kind of speeds ill get


----------



## Disparia (Apr 24, 2009)

My Ubuntu box was updated this morning... SMP Folding client seems to be doing about 200 more PPD.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> My Ubuntu box was updated this morning... SMP Folding client seems to be doing about 200 more PPD.



good to know


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 26, 2009)

It was released a few hours early  so i downloaded it work, around midday in the UK. It came down around 1.2MB/s 

I like how the gnome black panel thing fades in and out with messages for everything, including pidgin.

I also like how the desktop wall now sticks the gnome bars to the screen and just slides the windows around.

The Virtualbox included now supports 3d acceleration via OpenGL (and DirectX if you can get WineD3D working in WinXP). Theres also OpenOffice 3.0 and Netbeans 6.5 amidst many other software updates


----------

